# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Wichtige Neuigkeiten zu Ernährung und Prostatakrebs

## Harald_1933

Rudolf (Rustra) hatte mit *diesem* Beitrag vorgeschlagen, für die Darstellungen aus dem Hause Dr.Jacob's zu Ernährung, besonders im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs, einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen.

Inzwischen bin ich in der Lage, den Flyer mit der Überschrift *"Wichtige Informationen zu Ernährung und Prostatakrebs",* der mir zusammen mit der Zusendung von weiteren aktuellen Informationen aus dem Hause Dr.Jakob's zusätzlich beigefügt wurde, *hier* einzustellen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber *hier* noch einmal die von mir schon in Rudolfs Thread verlinkte Darstellung Dr. Jacob's.  

*"Wenn die Neugier sich auf ernsthafte Dinge richtet, dann nennt man sie Wissensdrang"
*(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

----------


## Hvielemi

Also hab ich zuwenig Ami-Kaffee gesoffen und zuviel Aal runtergewürgt?

Wisst ihr was?
Ich fahre weiter, mich abwechslungsreich zu ernähren.
Und das war's dann.

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

*Verschluck Dich nicht!

**"Der Nörgler wird sogar im Paradies allerlei Fehler finden"
*(Henry David Thoreau)

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Harald,

bei den Ausführungen des "Instituts Dr. Jacobs" fällt auf, dass das von der Firma Jacobs hergestellte Produkt besonders hervorgehoben und empfohlen wird. Man könnte das ohne weiteres als getarnte Reklame bezeichnen, die im Forum nichts zu suchen hat (anders als zum Beispiel der Bericht eines Betroffenen, der mit dem Produkt nachweislich gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat). Wer wie Hvielemi zu solcher Werbung ein diskretes Fragezeichen setzt, ist keineswegs ein Nörgler.

Jürg

----------


## Harald_1933

> bei den Ausführungen des "Instituts Dr. Jacobs" fällt auf, dass das von der Firma Jacobs hergestellte Produkt besonders hervorgehoben und empfohlen wird.


Hallo Jürg,

bislang hatte ich von Dir den Eindruck eines aufmerksamen und objektiven Mitlesers. Das kann man im in Rede stehenden Fall allerdings nicht feststellen. Auf Grund Deiner Einlassung habe ich mir beide von mir verlinkte Artikel noch einmal aufmerksam durchgelesen. Ich konnte in keinem der sachlichen, präzisen und überaus informativen Hinwendungen besonders zum Prostatakarzinom Hinweise zu den Produkten der Firma Dr. Jacob's entdecken. Dr. Jakob ist nicht nur Mediziner - mir wurde von einem SHG-Leiter zugeflüstert, er hätte zum Thema Prostatakrebs promoviert - er gilt als anerkannter Wissenschaftler zu der von ihm in seinen Schriften vorgestellten Materie.




> Man könnte das ohne weiteres als getarnte Reklame bezeichnen, die im Forum nichts zu suchen


Was spricht dagegen, dass ein erfolgreicher Wissenschaftler auch noch Inhaber eines erfolgreichen Unternehmens ist, dass nun auch noch zur Ernährung - im weitesten Sinne des Wortes - dienende Produkte vertreibt. Wenn Du die eingestellten Links als getarnte Werbung empfindest, zeugt das eher von Voreingenommenheit. Über viele Produkte des Hauses Dr. Jacob's wurde hier seit Jahren nicht nur von HWL berichtet. Und plötzlich wähnst Du, dass hätte in unserem Forum nichts zu suchen.




> Wer wie Hvielemi zu solcher Werbung ein diskretes Fragezeichen setzt, ist keineswegs ein Nörgler.


Hvielemi wird sich den Schuh sicher nicht anziehen. Ich wünsche ihm, dass er zukünftig mehr Gelegenheit findet, Kaffee zu genießen und Aal langsam am Gaumen entlang gleiten zu lassen. Die abwechslungsreiche Ernährung fahre auch ich seit Kenntnis zu dem auch bei mir vorhandenen PCa. Trotzdem habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren z. B. auch ein Buch wie "Krebs mag keine Himbeeren" zu Gemüte geführt. Dazu gehören mittlerweile auch die Erkennnisse eines Dr. Jakob, der nebenbei auch noch Inhaber der Firma Dr. Jacob's ist. Wer für derlei Informationen weder Auge noch Ohr öffnen mag, möge das schlicht überlesen oder noch besser ignorieren.

In einem weiteren Flyer, der noch nicht verlinkt werden kann, weil der Inhalt erst in einem noch nicht gedruckten neuen Buch von Dr. Jakob zu lesen sein wird, wird zum Thema 
"Gesunde Fettsäuren aus Fisch?", wie auszugsweise von Rustra in einem anderen Thread schon wiedergegeben, sinngemäß das nachstehend von mir formulierte dargestellt:
Es wird von Janusköpfigkeit zum Thema Fischöl gut oder weniger gut berichtet. Die Fragestellung wäre dann definitiv "Schützen Omega-3-Fettsäuren aus Fisch vor Krebs oder fördern sie ihn?" Japaner, die traditionell viel Fisch essen, hätten einer Studie gemäß keinen Vorteil zur Senkung des PCa-Risikos durch erhöhten Fischverzehr erzielen können. Das Risiko wäre eher gesteigert worden. In einer Studie mit Inuits ist festgestellt worden, dass diese trotz fischreicher Ernährung nicht gegen Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen gefeit waren, und das trotz hoher Omega-3-Fettsäure-Spiegel im Blut.

Nun mag jeder, wie immer als mündiger Patient, für sich entscheiden, was ihm gut tut oder eben nicht gut tut. Am Ende des Lebens wird wohl niemand mehr erfahren, woran er gestorben ist. Im Forum mag man dann grübeln, ähnlich wie bei Wil, woran dieser oder jener aktive Forumsbenutzer letzlich gestorben ist.

P.S.: In *diesem* Link kommt auch Hippokrates zu Wort.

 "Eure Nahrungsmittel sollen Eure Heilmittel und Eure Heilmittel sollen Eure Nahrungsmittel sein"
Hippokrates (um 460 bis 370 v.Chr.)

*"Only the brave can walk alone" 
*

----------


## jürgvw

Die kleine Kröte staunt: So viele Zeilen zu einem leisen quacken...

----------


## Harald_1933

> So viele Zeilen zu einem leisen quacken...


 Hallo Jürg,

Du hast daneben gelegen, und dann solltest Du auch so viel Format haben, einen Fehler einzugestehen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> In einem weiteren Flyer, der noch nicht verlinkt werden kann, weil der  Inhalt erst in einem noch nicht gedruckten neuen Buch von Dr. Jakob zu  lesen sein wird, wird zum Thema 
> "Gesunde Fettsäuren aus Fisch?", wie auszugsweise von Rustra in einem  anderen Thread schon wiedergegeben, sinngemäß das nachstehend von mir  formulierte dargestellt:
> Es wird von Janusköpfigkeit zum Thema Fischöl gut oder weniger gut  berichtet.


Das steht doch schon des langen und breiten in diesen von Dir geposteten Jakob-Links hast,  in denen der
Dr. Jakobs sein Chi-Dings-Pulverkaffee und weitere rund 350 NEMs verticken will.

Wenn ich jeder Ernährungs-Empfehlung folge, die da im Netz rumschwirrt, verhungere ich.
Kein rotes Fleisch, kein Fisch, Geflügel enthält zuviel Antibiotikum oder sonstwas, Gemüse ist Nitratgeschwängert, Brot von Saatgutbeizmittel kontaminiert, Obst ... und, und, und.




> Hvielemi wird sich den Schuh sicher nicht anziehen. Ich wünsche ihm,  dass er zukünftig mehr Gelegenheit findet, Kaffee zu genießen und Aal  langsam am Gaumen entlang gleiten zu lassen.


Danke für die guten Wünsche!
Ich glaub dem Guten Mann kein Wort und trink weiterhin zuwenig, dafür aber guten Kaffee und
ess Fisch, soviel ich mag. Allerdings ziehe ich eine Bachforelle dem Aal in fast jeder Lebenslage vor.
Wenn ich wieder mal ans Oderhaff komme, werde ich allerdings in Trzebież (Ziegenort) geräuchten Aal reinziehen.
Der ist einfach perfekt.

Hvielemi


PS: Es ist wohl besser, ich klink mich aus diesem Thama aus.

----------


## dillinger

Meine Herren, 
da muß ich sofort an den Film "Die Blechtrommel" denken, 
denn Aal schmeckt am besten, wenn er sich vorher durch die Löcher eines am Strand liegenden toten Pferdekopfes gefressen hat..
Allerdings hat sich die in anderen Umständen befindliche Angela Winkler erheblich geekelt und sich übergeben müssen, guten Appetit!

gruss, dillinger

----------


## Harald_1933

Nach diesem frustrierenden und letztlich niveaulosen Echo auf eine eingestellte wissenschaftlich mehr oder weniger richtige Darstellung im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs und dem Themenkreis  hierzu empfohlener Ernährung klinke auch ich mich hier aus, bevor selbst mir mein täglicher Rotwein nicht mehr mundet.

*"Lust verkürzt den Weg"
*(William Shakespeare)

----------


## meni.li.

Probieren geht über philosophieren.

Ernährungsumsrellung hat was gebracht.

regelm. Sport und Wechselduschen genauso

Siehe mein Profi:

Leider hat die Sache mit Granatapfelextrakt irgendwann ihre Wirkung verloren und dann stehst Du da und denkst:

Koch müßte man sein und die Rezepte kennen

aber das war`s  dann auch .......und............der letzte ,,,,,,,,,,,,persönliche,,,,,,,,,,,, Kontakt mit dr. jakobs

das er Geschäftsmann ist sieht man doch an seinen Preisen. Ist aber auch völlig OK. 


Was ich aber noch viel weniger verstehe daß diejenigen die in der Off Phase sind nicht mal was konsequent ausprobieren zumindest les ich hier nix.
Mensch das wäre doch so wichtig auch für uns Alle, und würde mehr Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=0815+studie

lg klausi

----------


## meni.li.

P.s. 

0815 Studie

Zur Ehrenrettung von Dr. Jakobs,

Er hätte damals mitgemacht und sich auch finanziell beteiligt. 

Gruß klausi

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> In einem weiteren Flyer, der noch nicht verlinkt werden kann, weil der Inhalt erst in einem noch nicht gedruckten neuen Buch von Dr. Jakob zu lesen sein wird, wird zum Thema "Gesunde Fettsäuren aus Fisch?", wie auszugsweise von Rustra in einem anderen Thread schon wiedergegeben, sinngemäß das nachstehend von mir formulierte dargestellt:
> 
> Es wird von Janusköpfigkeit zum Thema Fischöl gut oder weniger gut berichtet. Die Fragestellung wäre dann definitiv "Schützen Omega-3-Fettsäuren aus Fisch vor Krebs oder fördern sie ihn?" Japaner, die traditionell viel Fisch essen, hätten einer Studie gemäß keinen Vorteil zur Senkung des PCa-Risikos durch erhöhten Fischverzehr erzielen können. Das Risiko wäre eher gesteigert worden. In einer Studie mit Inuits ist festgestellt worden, dass diese trotz fischreicher Ernährung nicht gegen Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen gefeit waren, und das trotz hoher Omega-3-Fettsäure-Spiegel im Blut.


Es gibt zum Thema Fischöl eine aktuelle Stellungnahme der EFSA, der europäischen Behörde für Lebensmittelsicherheit.

Neben dieser deutschen Kurzfassung kann man auf den Seiten der EFSA auch die englischsprachige Langfassung finden.

Zum Thema Vitamin D und Calcium gibt es ebenfalls eine aktuelle Stellungnahme der EFSA, ebenfalls interessant.

----------


## Harald_1933

Nicht erst nach dem Lesen *dieser* Studie zu Vitamin D und Calcium hatte ich vor einiger Zeit mal meine hierzu in Frage kommenden Blutwerte ermitteln lassen.

Der Hinweis im Beipackzettel zu den von mir bevorzugten Vigantoletten, dass die Gefahr einer Hypercalcämie durch zusätzliche Gabe von Colecalciferol bestünde, war auch Auslöser meiner Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Weil ich durch häufigen Aufenhalt in sonnigen Landstrichen ohnehin reichlich Vitamin D 3 über die Haut aufnehme, war das durchaus angesagt. Die täglich Tablette von 1000 I.E. Vitamin D 3 (entspricht 25 µg Colecalciferol ist auch als Tagesdosis empfohlen. 

Die zuletzt am 6.12. 2011 ermittelten Werte:
1.25 (OH)2-Vitamin D3 i.S. (RIA)   67 pg/ml  Referenz 20 - 70
25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D3 i.S. (CLIA)  37 ng/ml  Referenz s. u.
Mangel:                 < 10 ng/ml
Unzureichende Versorgung: 10 - 30 ng/ml
Ausreichende Versorgung   30 - 100 ng/ml 
Toxizität:              > 100 ng/ml
Calcium i. S.   2.40  mmol/l    Referenz  2.15 - 2.55

Eine erneute Überprüfung ist für den Dezember 2012 vorgesehen, wenn auch weitere relevante Werte wie PSA und Testosteron etc. ermittelt werden. 

*"Sechs Wörtchen nehmen mich in Anspruch jeden Tag: Ich soll, ich muss, ich kann, ich will, ich darf, ich mag"
*(Friedrich Rückert)

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D3 i.S. (CLIA)  37 ng/ml  Referenz s. u.


meine Meinung: bei Krebs zu wenig!

----------


## Harald_1933

> meine Meinung: bei Krebs zu wenig!


Hallo Rudolf,

was meinst Du denn zu der nachfolgenden Darstellung?:

Die Beeinflussung dieses Risikofaktors Vitamin-D-Mangel durch landesweite Supplementierung lässt in der Summe eine Reduktion der Mortalität erwarten (Hochrechnung für Deutschland).[28] Nach einer dänischen Studie (2012) wurde hingegen die niedrigste Mortalität bei Vitamin D Werten von 2024 ng/ml festgestellt. Höhere Werte korrelierten überraschenderweise mit einer erhöhten Mortalität.[29]

Bitte, *diese* Informationen lesen.

*"Ehe man eine Messung vornimmt, muss man sie deuten"
*(Max Planck)

----------


## herbertina

90 Kapseln Granatapfel 500 mg, davon mindestens 300 mg Ellagsäure+30 mg Vit.C
circa 50 % billiger als GranaProstan.
Wie ist das hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit zu werten ?

----------


## Harald_1933

*Und immer schön kauen!
* 
Bevor Ihr jetzt weiterlest, legt Eure Sonntagsbrötchen bitte für einen Moment beiseite. Oder, noch besser: Esst sie ganz schnell auf. Susanne Kaloff wagte den Selbstversuch mit der legendären Semmel-Milch-Kur nach F.X. Mayr, was man in* diesem* Bericht erfährt.

*"Mir hat noch nie geschadet, was ich nicht gesagt habe"
*(Calvin Coolidge

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> 
> was meinst Du denn zu der nachfolgenden Darstellung?:
> 
> Die Beeinflussung dieses Risikofaktors Vitamin-D-Mangel durch landesweite Supplementierung lässt in der Summe eine Reduktion der Mortalität erwarten (Hochrechnung für Deutschland).[28] Nach einer dänischen Studie (2012) wurde hingegen die niedrigste Mortalität bei Vitamin D Werten von 2024 ng/ml festgestellt. Höhere Werte korrelierten überraschenderweise mit einer erhöhten Mortalität.[29]
> 
> Bitte, *diese* Informationen lesen.


Hallo Harald, 
was soll die Frage?

Wenn du wirklich tiefer einsteigen willst in das, was du aus Wikipedia zitiert hast, warum machst du es dann nicht selbst anstatt es mir vorzulegen?
Da ist doch mit dem Lit-Hinweis [29] gleich die erste Möglichkeit, mal nachzugoogeln, warum hast du die nicht ergriffen? 
In der Zeitschrift selbst ist der fulltext nicht verfügbar (JCEM - hier der sign-in), aber wenn man den Titel "A Reverse J-Shaped Association of All-Cause Mortality with Serum 25-Hydroxyvitamin D in General Practice, the CopD Study" ins google eingibt, dann kann man unter "Erweiterte Suche" bei "Dateityp" pdf eingeben, weil man gerne alle PDFs mit diesem Titel sehen möchte: Und siehe da, gleich der erste link liefert das gewünschte Ergebnis.

So, nun heisst es LESEN + VERSTEHEN: Das alles hättest du schon machen können und dann hier die inhaltliche Debatte über die "J-Kurve" eröffnen können (mir selbst kommt die bekann vor, aber ich habe im Moment keine Lust, zu suchen). Und falls du jetzt kommst mit Englisch: Dann bilde deine Englisch-Kenntnisse fort.

Ich habe dir auf diese Weise geantwortet, weil ich diese tolle Arbeitsteilung (die einen wühlen ständig neue Frage auf und die anderen dürfen recherchieren, um sie zu beantworten) gar nicht so toll finde. Zumal "die einen" die Rentner sind, die viel Zeit haben, und "die anderen" die Erwerbstätigen sind, die die Rente erarbeiten, die diejenigen, die viel Zeit haben, um sich ständig neue Fragen einfallen zu lassen, dafür benötigen. Ok?

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Harald, 
> was soll die Frage?


Die Frage war doch ziemlich klar ersichtlich, nachdem 37ng/ml für meinen 25-Hydroxy-Vitamin D3 Wert als zu wenig erachtet wurden und in dem auszugweise wiedergegebenen Text von Wikipedia eine für mich interessante Aussage gemacht wurde. Mit Sicherheit werde ich nun keine englischen Sprachkurse mehr besuchen, um den hier verlangten Ansprüchen Genüge zu tun. Mit 68 Jahren habe ich meine Berufstätigkeit eingestellt und bis dahin sicher meinen Anteil für die nachfolgende Generation, was die Rente anbelangt, abgeleistet. Ich empfinde einen Hinweis in diese Richtung schlicht nicht nur als überzogen, sondern als ungezogen einem älteren Mitmenschen gegenüber. Hiermit möchte ich mich ein weiteres Mal und endgültig aus diesem Thread verabschieden.


*"Sagt mir, was ich sagen soll, und ich sage euch, warum ich nicht will"
*(Brana Crncevic)

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> die anderen dürfen recherchieren


Ein Blick in die Vitamin-D-Szene hilft beim Recherchieren weiter:

www.vitamindcouncil.org

Dort gibts "News" und "Members' blog" - letzteren kann man anklicken und wenn man weiss, dass die von Harald gefundene Studie im Mai veröffentlicht wurde, sollte Ende Mai / Anfang Juni hier was zu finden sein.

Und siehe da, am 31.5. hat Dr. Cannell dazu was geschrieben.

In dem Artikel sind weitere links, da kann man sich, immer die aktuelle dänische Studie neben sich liegend, schon ein Bild machen ...

----------


## gunterman

*Vitamin D3 und Calcium Supplementierung bei Prostatakrebs*




> meine Meinung: bei Krebs zu wenig!


In letzter Zeit gibt es allerding immer wieder Publikationen die die Vit D3 und Calcium Supplementierung bei Prostatakrebs in Frage stellen und darin keinen Vorteil sehen.
So z.B. aktuell hier:
http://www.newswise.com/articles/stu...rostate-cancer

"We used these data to determine whether calcium and vitamin D supplements prevented bone loss in these men, Datta said. The answer clearly is, No.
Durch Vitamin D und Calcium Supplementierung kann ein Verlust an Knochendichte bei ADT nicht verhindert werden. 

"The lack of an obvious benefit is worrisome because other data show an association between increased dietary calcium and an increased risk of aggressive prostate cancer and heart disease, Schwartz said."
Besorgniserregend ist, dass die Supplementierung keinen offensichtlichen Vorteil bietet, aber gleichzeitig andere Daten zeigen, dass die Calcium Supplementierung das Risiko für aggresiven Prostatakrebs und Herzerkrankungen erhöht.

The wakeup call of these findings, said Datta, is that the presumption of benefit from calcium and vitamin D supplements that have been routinely recommended to these men must be rigorously evaluated.
Die Autoren der Studie, Gary G. Schwartz und Mridul Datta, fordern weitere Untersuchungen um den Zusammenhang zwischen VitD3 plus Calcium Supplementierung und Prostatakrebs aufzuklären, da die bisherige Annahme eines Vorteils als fraglich erscheint.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günter,

vielen Dank für Deine Ergänzungen, die für mich sehr wichtig sind, weil auch das cardiovasculäre Thema mit angesprochen wurde, mit dem ich mich in letzter Zeit verstärkt herumplage. Gerade bei meiner heutigen Wanderung rund um die Höhenzüge bei Wissembourg hatte ich erstmals massiv Probleme mit Durchblutungsstörungen in den Beinen. Meine englischen Sprachkenntnisse erlauben es mir durchaus, wenn auch etwas langsamer, die eingestellten Links zu verstehen. Trotzdem zusätzlich Dank für die wichtigsten Passagen in deutscher Sprache. Ein gewisses Unbehagen überkommt einen allerdings, wenn die Angaben zu den zu empfehlenden Blutwerten D3 sich so konträr darstellen.

*"Um ein tadelloses Mitglied einer Schafherde sein zu können, muss man vor allem ein Schaf sein"
*(Albert Einstein)

----------

